# YOU on an interview



## vera bradley (Mar 21, 2004)

What is the _one question_ you hope and pray is never asked at a job interview?


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

had to think about that one, 
the only thing i came up with is "why dont you have any children"


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

"If you could be a tree, what kind of tree would you be, and why?"

And Vera, no fair starting these games if you're not going to play yourself.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I would hate to be asked my political affiliation for fear that I would answer honestly and with quite a large foot in my mouth.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

I make sure I avoid asking these types of questions.....unless they open the door.
For instance, if I ask if they have any problem working Holidays, as we are open every day of the year, and they respond that they usually like to spend those days with their children, then I can freely enter into that topic.

:look:


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Whatever the job, they always seem to ask you to identify your weaknesses (usually after they've asked you what you think your strengths are). The problem with that question is that you always worry you're handing them a reason not to hire you.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

I ask this to everyone I hire, most do exactly that...give me a reason not to hire them. I don't ask (as most) to see what the answer is...it's how you answer it. 

I usually answer it by saying: "Whatever I do in life, I have to do 110%, while this has contributed to a number of successes in my life and career, sometimes it has it's downfalls and while it's one of my best qualities, it's also one of my weaknesses" 

It's the truth. And seems to go over well with my interviewers.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Before i got qualified i blagged a few jobs by relying on my experience. They were looking for chefs with city and guilds 706 1/2 and i dreaded them asking where i did my training... they never did and always got the flipping job. Once i got the creds they still never asked when i wished they would


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

I dislike the weakness question too, but the chances of not hearing it in an interview are slip. The key (at least if I were the interviewer, though interview books may disagree) is to be honest without being devastatingly bad (such as 'I'm a very lazy and unmotivated person' or 'I have no passion for food') or transparently 'cutesy' or 'fake' like "I work too hard", etc. I think if I ever heard that I would just laugh and tell them to leave.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Chubbs, isn't it illegal for someone to ask you to remove an earring?


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

there are actually two that I hate, 
1. The weakness thing, I am always fearful of giving the answer they dont want to hear.
2. Why I am leaving my current position. Nobody like to speak badly of anyone esle especially in our small world.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

That's one I ask too. If they badmouth their previous employer, I take that as a negative. There are ways to answer this. "I'm looking to further my knowledge" "I'm looking for a new challenge" etc.

the ONE question I ALWAYS ask, and if they answer it wrong, they go immediately to the "do not call" pile....is...."What does [insert my company name here] do?" -- now....Mind you we are a fortune 100 company....if you don't know the answer and haven't figured it out prior to the interview (which, to be honest, 50% of the people I interview don't) you shouldn't work here, or rather, you're not really interested in working here.


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

If you dont do your research on a company before applying with them that is your own fault for going into the pile. I do extensive research on them just like they do on me BEFORE I walk in the door. When the time comes for me to ask questions I usually have 5-7 ready to go about the company and direction/future. I consider it part of the interview "homework".


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

For us, it would fall under dress code and/or grooming standards.
We can tell them they can't have visible tattoos (harder and harder these days as they become more mainstream), or they can have them visible, but they can't be tasteless, i.e. nudity, profanity.
This would also cover lip rings, blue hair, etc.
If you are not willing to conform to a company's grooming standards, apply elsewhere.
The idea is that a prospective employee fits into the company, not the other way around.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

mumble mumble mumble (for length).


----------

